# Baby crappie



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Been playing around with this one:










Total length is about 3". I have a couple of lakes close to me (Dow, Burr Oak, Fox) that have a lot of small crappies. Yes, they have more than just small crappies, but the population of dinks seems to be astronomically high! I wanted something small to immitate a young crappie that the bass might find tasty. What do you think?


----------



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

looks very good to me
should work
gobie


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Looks like a nice pattern to put straight down through a hole in the ice. In the case I'm thinking about I need at least 100 yds. of running line, and a stout rod. Cue Seth.....
R


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I did the same pattern in a sunfish version last night. Same materials, different colors, except for the cheeks. I used a gold dyed mallard flank feather as the cheeks, but they don't contrast as well as I'd hoped. The Fish Skull is actually silver, but I colored it with a yellow Sharpie to better match the colors.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are great... Where do you get the heads?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

WhoolyBugger said:


> Those are great... Where do you get the heads?


Ordered them from Feather Craft. They work great and are easy to use, their website has some videos and photos. Basically you just leave a little space at the head, slide them on and glue them in place, then build a little thread dam in front of them and you're done.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice ties! 

Mike


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice tie as always Jeff.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

That is a nice fly! I just stick with the poppers. Quick and Simple. Great job on that!


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice tie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

wow...nice job!!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

No doubt, fantastic work!


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I know an oxbow pond at Barksdale Air Force Base where that thing would get nailed on a regular basis. If you go there, make sure to take plenty of those because the bowfins like young crappies as well as the bass do.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

great tie cream. I was gonna ask where you got those heads from but I see you already answered. I bet some 3d eyes and a lil loons hard head would work also if you don't got um tho. make it like a deceiver's head. good stuff! it will work for sure!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

TheCream said:


> Been playing around with this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That fly is saweat!!!!!! I also checked your hand/ finger prints through my data base and found out your a damn good fly fisherman too!!!! LOL


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Love the fly! I'd fish it in a heartbeat. However, I'd love it EVEN MORE if it had a little more vertical profile, like a crappie - they're practically round, while the profile of that fly is more oblong.

It's an awesome tie, and it'll catch them for sure, but as good as your tying skills clearly are... You can totally do even better if you put your mind to it  And always striving to be the best you can is the difference between catching a lot of fish and absolutely slaughtering them


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Clayton said:


> Love the fly! I'd fish it in a heartbeat. However, I'd love it EVEN MORE if it had a little more vertical profile, like a crappie - they're practically round, while the profile of that fly is more oblong.
> 
> It's an awesome tie, and it'll catch them for sure, but as good as your tying skills clearly are... You can totally do even better if you put your mind to it  And always striving to be the best you can is the difference between catching a lot of fish and absolutely slaughtering them


Have you ever caught little crappies? They are actually longer and thinner, they get more rounded when they get big...when *I know *you don't catch them. You only know they take a rounded shape by seeing photos of my big ones!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

.......lol........


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

TheCream said:


> Have you ever caught little crappies? They are actually longer and thinner, they get more rounded when they get big...when *I know *you don't catch them. You only know they take a rounded shape by seeing photos of my big ones!


psht. Everyone knows I never catch little fish, so I had to speculate!  lol.

What did you use for the red throat?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

LMAO! Good thing I finished my coffee before reading this.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Clayton said:


> psht. Everyone knows I never catch little fish, so I had to speculate!  lol.
> 
> What did you use for the red throat?


Haha, I actually laughed out loud after I typed that last night. You set yourself up for that one. 

The red throat is just a splash of red Senyo Lazer Dub. I built the collar up to fit the Fish Skull by adding some black Lazer Dub to the top of the fly and a mix of red and white Lazer dub to the bottom. It looks kinda goofy havingthe Lazer Dub on top and bottom with nothing on the sides until you slide the Fish Skull on.


----------

